# CRUISING DOWN BRISOL SANTA ANA CALIFORNIA



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

WHAT HAPPEND TO CRUISING DOWN BRISTOL ON FRIDAYS,SATERDAYS,AND SUNDAYS


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

the cops always break up a hot spot to cruzz like whitterir blvd crenshaw hollywood bristol those tikets and impunds fee's r too pricy to keep paying thats y now we have parking lot cruzz nights which i think they r badd ass u have food music u get to check other homeis rides up close and meet pepole. and when we cruzzed the street u had those crazy fo's that f it up for all of us ,thats one resone theres no heavy street cruzing any more, botttom line we will keep cruzzing its here to stay :thumbsup:


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> the cops always break up a hot spot to cruzz like whitterir blvd crenshaw hollywood bristol those tikets and impunds fee's r too pricy to keep paying thats y now we have parking lot cruzz nights which i think they r badd ass u have food music u get to check other homeis rides up close and meet pepole. and when we cruzzed the street u had those crazy fo's that f it up for all of us ,thats one resone theres no heavy street cruzing any more, botttom line we will keep cruzzing its here to stay :thumbsup:


true but like 6 years ago bristol got down it was crazy


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

Tripps said:


>


now thats real cruising


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Tmft....there ain't nothing like bristol on Easter!! SURENOSTYLE. C.C...


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> Tmft....there ain't nothing like bristol on Easter!! SURENOSTYLE. C.C...


yea but rember how the cops closed it down with the spikes and shit


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

us santaneros have to bring it back to put bristol as the cruising capitol


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Yup then everyone headed down to main st


----------



## FUNKaheim714 (Nov 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> Yup then everyone headed down to main st


it would be sick if there was a huge cruising like there use to be back in the day in 5 de mayo


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Daymnnnn, that brought back memories on my buick!!! Back in 2000


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Yes sir i had a 86 buick charcoal grey.back then


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

Tripps said:


>


thats why we cant cruise people burning out and acting stupid :facepalm:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> thats why we cant cruise people burning out and acting stupid :facepalm:


X1000


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Tripps said:


> us santaneros have to bring it back to put bristol as the cruising capitol


Dont u live in costa mesa foo.....lol


----------



## 714uniques (Feb 18, 2009)

1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> thats why we cant cruise people burning out and acting stupid :facepalm:


 I AGREE !!!!!


----------



## el guey (Aug 26, 2012)

The youngsters are the ones that think it's cool to do burnouts donuts etc to do in the street and it makes us cruisers look BAD! That is all carry on


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> thats why we cant cruise people burning out and acting stupid  :facepalm:


yup we have those stupid people out here in the ie too they fuck it up for us so cops r always on our ass when we cruz so i agree with u brother :yes:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

We don't allow cats to do burn out in the west end area we stop the problem as soon as it happen we keep our Cruz night n cruzin as safe as possible this is why Judas don't fuck with low riding in the west end part of the ie as soon as those idiots come do a burn out we roll up to them have them shake the spot theres kids on the set driving around on thier Lowrider bikes n shit fuck those idiots burning out this ain't a jungle


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> yup we have those stupid people out here in the ie too they fuck it up for us so cops r always on our ass when we cruz so i agree with u brother :yes:


What part of the ie ? Not the west end ie


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

dreamer1 said:


> Dont u live in costa mesa foo.....lol


yea i been ther 1 year but i was born and raised in santa ana and am never in costa mesa am in santa ana all the time


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

hno:
Wow ....crusing down bristol que no.......


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

All day ever day


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

I always wondered, why Bristol and not Main?


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

Cruising Bristol in the mid 90's was the best, great memories.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

harbor area 64 rag said:


> Cruising Bristol in the mid 90's was the best, great memories.


YUP, back when crusing was alive and deep and all the nice looking hynas everywhere, at the taqueria, jack in the crack, everywhere u look!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

I use to Cruz Bristol in da late 70's. I was in da Brown Imperails Bike Club. Hung out with The Classics back then. Was just a lil homie 16 yrs old.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Tripps said:


> now thats real cruising


THATS NOT REAL CRUISING. :twak: THOSE IDIOTS BURNING OUT WERE THE REASON Y BRISTOL CLOSED DOWN. ALL THE LIL KIDS THAT WENT AND PUT 22'S AND LAMBO DOORS ON THEIR MAMAS SUV'S KILLED EVERYTHING. NO REAL LOW RIDER WANTS TO PULL UP NEXT TO PPL LIKE THAT.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Well said...uffin:


----------



## nuevohouse (Oct 28, 2009)

*bristol st. lowriding and cheerios, that were the days.................*

:rofl: hell yeah, bristo st. was the place to cruise , exhibitions and arte car club.........................


----------



## LOWDOWN62 (Nov 24, 2011)

YEAH I REMEMBER THE SPOTS, AND BRISTOL WUZ ONE OF THEM... SUCKS THAT A COUPLE OF HARD HEADZ "F" IT UP FOR ALL, THERE GOEZ THE HYNAZ TOO PENDEJOS(THANX 4 NADA)...WE MUST LEARN FROM THE PAST AND PUT FOOZ IN CHECK IF THERES EVER GIVEN ANOTHER CHANCE TO CRUZ AGAIN ANYWHERE... SADLY WE LOST OUR SHOW(@ L.A. COUNTY FAIRGROUNDZ) AND CRUISE SPOT(HOLT BLVD) DUE TOO THE GROWING VIOLENCE BACK IN THE DAYZ OF "P-TOWN"... HOPE THAT THE YOUNGER GENERATION" READZ THEZE AND SPREADZ THE WORD... BUT THE MORAL TO THIS STORY MI GENTE IZ "LOW AND SLOW, SO THE BEAUTIFUL LADIEZ CAN HIT US UP".... HOW THEY GONNA DO THAT WHEN YOUR RACING PASS THEM... STAY UP RAZA. :nicoderm:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Sporty67 said:


> What part of the ie ? Not the west end ie


The east side mo val


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

baldylatino said:


> YUP, back when crusing was alive and deep and all the nice looking hynas everywhere, at the taqueria, jack in the crack, everywhere u look!


YES SR:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> We don't allow cats to do burn out in the west end area we stop the problem as soon as it happen we keep our Cruz night n cruzin as safe as possible this is why Judas don't fuck with low riding in the west end part of the ie as soon as those idiots come do a burn out we roll up to them have them shake the spot theres kids on the set driving around on thier Lowrider bikes n shit fuck those idiots burning out this ain't a jungle


That's right player. Lowriding in the ie is way different then in Los Angeles where I came from. Not so many hatter as juras. I got a ticket on the Whittier cruise. Here in the ie. nada knock on wood. Got pulled over in my lolo for hopping. The cop checked my licence and my reg and sent me home. TTT for the ie cruising.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> That's right player. Lowriding in the ie is way different then in Los Angeles where I came from. Not so many hatter as juras. I got a ticket on the Whittier cruise. Here in the ie. nada knock on wood. Got pulled over in my lolo for hopping. The cop checked my licence and my reg and sent me home. TTT for the ie cruising.


Us as a low riding community gotts to keep it like that stick together n keep shit positive check all the riff raffs as soon as they roll up with their mom n dads cars on big rimms peeling out n shit nip that shit in the butt now


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> THATS NOT REAL CRUISING. :twak: THOSE IDIOTS BURNING OUT WERE THE REASON Y BRISTOL CLOSED DOWN. ALL THE LIL KIDS THAT WENT AND PUT 22'S AND LAMBO DOORS ON THEIR MAMAS SUV'S KILLED EVERYTHING. NO REAL LOW RIDER WANTS TO PULL UP NEXT TO PPL LIKE THAT.


I agree homie I remember bristol was the shit it was beautiful my whole family from Santana my grama on down my grama pad was on bristol n 7 because of low riding so strong in the big Oc I always wanted to have a lowlow but yea man bristol was poping much respect to all the Oc riders


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Sporty67 said:


> I agree homie I remember bristol was the shit it was beautiful my whole family from Santana my grama on down my grama pad was on bristol n 7 because of low riding so strong in the big Oc I always wanted to have a lowlow but yea man bristol was poping much respect to all the Oc riders


:yes:
:h5:


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

i got down on food 4 less with the jumpers 
hoping


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> I agree homie I remember bristol was the shit it was beautiful my whole family from Santana my grama on down my grama pad was on bristol n 7 because of low riding so strong in the big Oc I always wanted to have a lowlow but yea man bristol was poping much respect to all the Oc riders


Ya saves Wey. TTT


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

it use to get down on 5 DE MAYO


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> THATS NOT REAL CRUISING. :twak: THOSE IDIOTS BURNING OUT WERE THE REASON Y BRISTOL CLOSED DOWN. ALL THE LIL KIDS THAT WENT AND PUT 22'S AND LAMBO DOORS ON THEIR MAMAS SUV'S KILLED EVERYTHING. NO REAL LOW RIDER WANTS TO PULL UP NEXT TO PPL LIKE THAT.


WELL SAID


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

Tripps said:


>


*We have "this" same bullshit up here in Norte Califas, idiots like this* *fucking up the cruising*:twak:


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

I remember all the lowriders cruising and hopping


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

I remember about 1994/1995, it was so deep with everything from KLEEEN Lowriders to people cruising there Momma's mini van, and random people walking around, everywhere you looked. Some would post up in the big parking lots and let the action come to them. Santa Ana Police Dept. couldn't handle it and would have Anaheim Police come in and back them up. Sometimes the cops would over do it and call out the "Goon Squad" with Riot Gear on, and if cruisers got jammed up too much, people would go cruise Main Street as a secondary, or hit little side streets. GREAT TIMES!.... I would love to see Bristol come back but with out the unwanted drama. I really believe that our sport has grown into something a lot more positive than it was 20 years ago, Doctors and CEO's of companies are Lowriding now, and it's only getting better! Cops see that we do Toy Drives for kids and the average Lowrider now a days are good Family orientated 9 to 5 hard working people, not "Dope Dealers and gangs on wheels" So who knows maybe one day we will have another BRISTOL,,,,,,,,,,, and when that beautiful day comes I hope we don't screw that one up.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

harbor area 64 rag said:


> I remember about 1994/1995, it was so deep with everything from KLEEEN Lowriders to people cruising there Momma's mini van, and random people walking around, everywhere you looked. Some would post up in the big parking lots and let the action come to them. Santa Ana Police Dept. couldn't handle it and would have Anaheim Police come in and back them up. Sometimes the cops would over do it and call out the "Goon Squad" with Riot Gear on, and if cruisers got jammed up too much, people would go cruise Main Street as a secondary, or hit little side streets. GREAT TIMES!.... I would love to see Bristol come back but with out the unwanted drama. I really believe that our sport has grown into something a lot more positive than it was 20 years ago, Doctors and CEO's of companies are Lowriding now, and it's only getting better! Cops see that we do Toy Drives for kids and the average Lowrider now a days are good Family orientated 9 to 5 hard working people, not "Dope Dealers and gangs on wheels" So who knows maybe one day we will have another BRISTOL,,,,,,,,,,, and when that beautiful day comes I hope we don't screw that one up.


WELL SAID! :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj now booking shows forv2013. Call me at 323.557.2854


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj now booking shows forv2013. Call me at 323.557.2854



TTt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj now booking shows forv2013. Call me at 323.557.2854



TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj now booking shows forv2013. Call me at 323.557.2854



TTT


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

Tripps said:


>


cruised it inthe mid 90s. I remember the Jack and the box and i think a food for less parking lots. I had good luck with the chicks and why I would go back. Only did it for one summer. This is NOT cruising didnt see one lowrider. I wouldnt waste my time for this.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

djmikethecholodj said:


> TTT


shut the fuck up


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

screwed up loco said:


> shut the fuck up


Another for cholo DJ o dang lol


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj now booking shows forv2013. Call me at 323.557.2854


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

screwed up loco said:


> shut the fuck up




Why u mad baby girl?


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

Let's bring it back


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Fuck yea that would be the shit to get bristol crackin again


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

He'll yea but no ones down anymore to go me and my bike club go on the bikes and on the car and try and bring it back


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

I roll down bristol Damn near every Sunday


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

I crusie ever Friday saterday and sunday on mybike with my homeboys but a few years ago the lowriders use to comeout but now I see 2 or 3 in the whole day


----------



## 95cdevilles (Mar 17, 2013)

What days and times do they cruise bristol????


----------



## 95cdevilles (Mar 17, 2013)

I went down bristol last easter and their we're more cops then lowriders! Maybe i Was at the wrong location. Can someone put me up on game and let me know the place to be this easter?????? THANK YOU


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

The best thing to try and do is crusie it when the cops don't know least expected it and bring it out all chingon


----------



## OC Lady (Feb 24, 2013)

harbor area 64 rag said:


> I remember about 1994/1995, it was so deep with everything from KLEEEN Lowriders to people cruising there Momma's mini van, and random people walking around, everywhere you looked. Some would post up in the big parking lots and let the action come to them. Santa Ana Police Dept. couldn't handle it and would have Anaheim Police come in and back them up. Sometimes the cops would over do it and call out the "Goon Squad" with Riot Gear on, and if cruisers got jammed up too much, people would go cruise Main Street as a secondary, or hit little side streets. GREAT TIMES!.... I would love to see Bristol come back but with out the unwanted drama. I really believe that our sport has grown into something a lot more positive than it was 20 years ago, Doctors and CEO's of companies are Lowriding now, and it's only getting better! Cops see that we do Toy Drives for kids and the average Lowrider now a days are good Family orientated 9 to 5 hard working people, not "Dope Dealers and gangs on wheels" So who knows maybe one day we will have another BRISTOL,,,,,,,,,,, and when that beautiful day comes I hope we don't screw that one up.


Let me know when Bristol gets back to what's needed and wanted in OC.


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

OC Lady said:


> Let me know when Bristol gets back to what's needed and wanted in OC.


any one of these days it will come back


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)

Good old days!!


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

memoriescarcluboc.com said:


> Good old days!!


simon why not and try and bring it back


----------



## Bristol St (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## daily 64 rag (May 25, 2012)

ill be at main st in garden grove friday.they have a show every friday. then hit bristol after hopefully im not the only one out there. lets bring it back fellas !:thumbsup:


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

Bristol St said:


>


He'll yea thats what am talking about let's bring BRISTOL back


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

What time ever one crusing


----------



## 95cdevilles (Mar 17, 2013)

WHAT'S THE SPOT FOR EASTER CRUISING....BRISTOL,MAIN, HARBOR


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

Bristol was dead


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

haven't been in a couple years on easter. looks like I ain't missed much. Damn cops


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Just do it....


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

Rolled down Bristol Main st and Grand ave. but cops were hot. Oh we'll. maybe next year


----------



## StartDrive (Oct 24, 2016)

This makes awessom memories above 2000.


----------



## StartDrive (Oct 24, 2016)

I feel that time i was around 15 years old.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------

